# One off the mountain



## deadend (Oct 1, 2020)

Eased up the mountain last week to a spot that’s always been pretty good. Haven’t seen a whole lot of acorns but sat on a good trail intersection coming out of the laurel. This slob came through about 4:30 heading up the ridge and offered up a 26 yard shot. Ambled off after the shot and fell over 36 yards away in the laurel. Guessing he was at least 4 bills. Got him quartered and in the packs and to the truck we went cussing every blowdown. Head/hide, 4 quarters and backstraps weighed 234lbs on my scale the next morning. Ended up leaving neck meat, ribs, and fat for the critters due to temperature, time, and distance.


----------



## Mattval (Oct 1, 2020)

AWESOME!  Great Job!

You didn't mention what mountain....?


----------



## antharper (Oct 1, 2020)

Heck yeah , congrats ! It’s about time we got to see a dead bear on here , a grown one to !


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 1, 2020)

That’s a good looking bear, nice rug on that one. Congrats on taking him.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 1, 2020)

Congratulations again brother on a dandy.


----------



## splatek (Oct 1, 2020)

Congratulations on a really good bear.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 1, 2020)

Niiiice!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice bear.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 1, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 1, 2020)

Congrats on a nice bear


----------



## jbogg (Oct 1, 2020)

Real nice bear! Congrats!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2020)

Congratulations on a super nice bear.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 1, 2020)

Congrats on a fine bear!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 1, 2020)

Good un!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2020)

That is a fine bear! Congrats!


----------



## fatback (Oct 1, 2020)

Congrats on an awesome animal. Gives the rest of us inspiration.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 1, 2020)

Excellent!  Glad to see one down...and a biggun at that Congratulations!!


----------



## bany (Oct 1, 2020)

Great bear! Congratulations!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 1, 2020)

Congratulations on a very nice bear!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 1, 2020)

Great bear and I like the ship tat!!!


----------



## twoheartedale (Oct 1, 2020)

Congrats!  Did he have a Zwickey broadhead in his shoulder?  LOL


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 1, 2020)

Well done!  Tell us about your setup.  Broadheads and such.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 1, 2020)

Congrats on a hoss of a bear! Sounds like that was at least a 2 trip pack out!


----------



## deadend (Oct 1, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Well done!  Tell us about your setup.  Broadheads and such.


Hoyt RX1 72lbs. Black Eagle Renegade 250 with Muzzy Trocar 100. 511 grain total.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Oct 1, 2020)

Congrats good ol bear. Good eaten this winter.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 1, 2020)

Great bear. Heart or lung or high shoulder shot?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 1, 2020)

Beautiful Bear! Congrats!! I hope/don't hope I ever have to drag one that big back to the truck myself! ?


----------



## Professor (Oct 1, 2020)

Big one. Would have been nice to get the live weight. Well done.


----------



## deadend (Oct 2, 2020)

lagrangedave said:


> Great bear. Heart or lung or high shoulder shot?


Double lung.  Fat pushed out of the exit hole and he left zero blood on the ground.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 2, 2020)

Way to go man!! That's a good bear! If you've never met deadened he's a pretty good size feller, so take that into consideration. Yes sir that's a dandy! Very happy for ya! Maybe we'll see in the woods again soon?


----------



## CornStalker (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats on a Nice bear!


----------



## jlblakejoy (Oct 2, 2020)

awesome !


----------



## Back40hunter (Oct 2, 2020)

Great job. Congratulations on a super bear. That will make a nice rug.


----------



## Cornbread17 (Oct 4, 2020)

The Kifaru pack makes all the difference in the world packing out animals. I love mine. Congrats on an awesome bear


----------



## Ghost G (Oct 16, 2020)

Really nice Bear!  Congrats!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 19, 2020)

Cornbread17 said:


> The Kifaru pack makes all the difference in the world packing out animals. I love mine. Congrats on an awesome bear


I'm looking for a new pack for use in the mountains for day trips out to 2 day/2night trips. Quarry is deer/ bear...
What are you working with and how do you like it?


----------



## Professor (Oct 20, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> I'm looking for a new pack for use in the mountains for day trips out to 2 day/2night trips. Quarry is deer/ bear...
> What are you working with and how do you like it?


Mystery Ranch Mule for day hunts and Mystery Ranch Cabinet or Selway for overnight. All 3 are on the guide light frame and have the overload feature for packing out meat. Not cheap, but get a quality pack and you will not regret it.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks Prof. Its going to be my big purchase for next year.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 20, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> I'm looking for a new pack for use in the mountains for day trips out to 2 day/2night trips. Quarry is deer/ bear...
> What are you working with and how do you like it?



As far as packs go check out the Horn Hunter Full Curl combo. It’s a three-piece modular system. Very well thought out, and it is priced substantially less then many of the others.  For a day trip you can choose to use just the pack frame with meat shelf and the small day pack. Or, attach the main pack body and you can do a one week pack in back country Hunt.  A very good value for the money.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 20, 2020)

Congrats!!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 23, 2020)

What kind of LBE is that? Does it have a fanny pack?

Miss my LBE from the US Army.


----------



## Professor (Oct 23, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> Thanks Prof. Its going to be my big purchase for next year.


Spending big money on a pack was unnatural at first. It was the same for my boots. I spent enough on the pack and boots to buy a new gun. It was a must for hunting out west, however. I bought one and then I understood. Good gear is more important than the gun. Now I own 4 nice hunting packs and still find myself looking for sales or last year's model at a big discount. Someone asked why I needed so many. I told them that as much as I love the packs, I don't want to have to carry a big one out of the wilderness by myself. Even when hunting alone I have another pack behind the seat in my truck, so don't make the mistake of telling me you would love to help out but you do not have a pack. My next big hurdle is the expensive glass. I have Leupold on all my rifles. I grew up with Tasco, so to me, Leupold is high dollar stuff. Not out west. In the Rockies Leupold is the poor man's scope. Consider heading out with 10x42 Swarovski EL binoculars ($1,800), a Swarovski Optik HD-ATS-80 Spotting Scope ($3,000), and Swarovski Z8i 2-16x 50mm rifle scope ($2,800). That was the common setup for the locals when I was in Idaho last spring.


----------



## Professor (Oct 26, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> I'm looking for a new pack for use in the mountains for day trips out to 2 day/2night trips. Quarry is deer/ bear...
> What are you working with and how do you like it?


Here is one serious pack that I really want to buy. These are a discontinued model that Mystery Ranch sold out of early in the year. Found that campsaver has them. This is the Mountain Ruck. At $384 it is a steal. This is a special forces pack and the new ones go for $725. I am really craving the one in olive drab because MR rarely sells anything in that color.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> Here is one serious pack that I really want to buy. These are a discontinued model that Mystery Ranch sold out of early in the year. Found that campsaver has them. This is the Mountain Ruck. At $384 it is a steal. This is a special forces pack and the new ones go for $725. I am really craving the one in olive drab because MR rarely sells anything in that color.



Wow, that thing looks super serious! How many Cubic Inches?  I honestly wonder if I wouldnt be just as well off going to REI or such and finding and normal internal framed hiking back.  
   You really do have a thing for packs! You could probably moderate a page or thread just on packs alone. I'm gonna keep my eyes in surplus and Goodwill stores for a while and see if I can't find somthing in good shape. If not then I'll be looking for new/ new-to-me deal next summer.


----------



## Professor (Oct 27, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> Wow, that thing looks super serious! How many Cubic Inches?  I honestly wonder if I wouldnt be just as well off going to REI or such and finding and normal internal framed hiking back.
> You really do have a thing for packs! You could probably moderate a page or thread just on packs alone. I'm gonna keep my eyes in surplus and Goodwill stores for a while and see if I can't find somthing in good shape. If not then I'll be looking for new/ new-to-me deal next summer.


This is a huge pack. 6,300 ci I believe and it is compatible with the lid that adds another 1,000. You can find good hiking packs at some bargains. You can find some quality ones used as well. Nothing wrong with that. I would stay away from the ultra-light packs that are so popular now. Those frames will fold up when you put 60 or 70 lbs of meat in one. They also will not be good on your back carrying any more than your cam and essentials. These acks are expensive, but in the end, I think you will be like the rest of us and agree it is worth it.


----------

